# Relocating to Japan from South Africa



## KayleenWaters

Afternoon all. We are relocating to Japan from South Africa in December 2015,My husband has a job and is being transferred, I on the other hand do not have a job and would like to possibly teach English somewhere. Can someone help with some information as to whether or not I will be able to do this? I do not have a degree, but am hearing from many people that I will only be able to teach English if I have a degree. I do have certification for a master TEFL course?


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

I believe the degree is necessary for most people to get a visa - you will be on a spousal visa and be able to work a certain amount of hours on that. So you shouldn't have any probs - just start contacting schools when you are here. These sort of things are much better done in person and once you have a visa


----------



## pandapanda

First of all, if you're on spousal visa, you can work up to 28 hours per week... But then it will probably be difficult to find a teaching position if you don't have degree. How about teaching pre schoolers? I know some teachers are high school graduates, or you can be a private English tutor which may of them do online as well. Good luck!


----------



## KayleenWaters

Thank you, I really appreciate the response


----------



## KayleenWaters

Thank you, that is unfortunate, as I was really looking forward to teaching in Japan. I will look at approaching schools when I am in Japan.


----------

